# Wifi faker app?



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

With LTE, I'm imagining there will be times when I'll want to use my data connection for wifi only apps. Does anyone know of an app that can spoof/fake a wifi connection? There are many for iOS, but I've found none in the Android market. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

could you clarify the question?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The OP is asking for an app/mod that will make the phone believe it is on WiFi when on 3G or 4G. The iPhone has a jailbreak tweak that fakes WiFi connections so people can make facetime calls over 3G. Having this makes apps that require you to be on WiFi think you are on WiFi so you can still use them while on your data connection.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

What apps are wifi only?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> What apps are wifi only?


That's a valid question as well. I haven't found anything so far that I use that requires me to be on WiFi.


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> That's a valid question as well. I haven't found anything so far that I use that requires me to be on WiFi.


In the Amazon app store I've noticed many games are labeled wifi, but I assumed that was just to download and install, as opposed to needing wifi to play. I'm always (almost) on wifi, so I never paid much attention.


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> That's a valid question as well. I haven't found anything so far that I use that requires me to be on WiFi.


I believe Order and Chaos HD from Gameloft requires wifi to run. That is the only one I can think of, currently.

Regardless, does anyone know of an app that does this? I may try to see if Tasker can do it somehow, but a standalone app would be easier.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes would be nice when you get a gameloft game it needs wifi to download the game data no wifi kicks you out

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

As it turns out, Gameloft recently updated (at least) Order and Chaos so wifi us only needed to download the game data. The game can now run on cell data. So this thread could be closed, I suppose.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

he's not specifically talking about that app only though. there are many other games that are wifi only. In the amazon app store you have to be on wifi to download the app in the first place. I dont see the need to close this thread because a game giving as an example was recently updated to fix this issue when there are other games out there that have not.


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

That would be awesome to upload Videos to Youtube. Everything that has I think over 30MB of file size requires WiFi ... but my home internet SUCKS in upload speed compared to my 4G lol.


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

airdroid only works on wifi and it would be awesome to have it work on our globally routed ipv6 addresses


----------

